

Rethinking Education - adamzerner
http://lesswrong.com/r/lesswrong/lw/jol/rethinking_education/

======
ivan_ah
I'm totally with you on the prerequisite-graph approach for learning. I've
been thinking for quite some time about how to best achieve this...

Assume the graph of concepts (nodes) and the prerequisites are known
(edges)[1]. The system would also have to know (or infer) the current
knowledge state of the student. Once this is in place though, you'd be able to
type:

    
    
       apt-get learn mechanics 
    

and the system will "download" all the prerequisites:

    
    
       functions quadratic-equation calculus calculus mechanics ...
       

To achieve this will require a lot of work: collect existing content, produce
new content, organize, create graph (probably need multiple levels:
concepts,topics,subjects), create website, etc.

There is also an issue with language and level of explanation. You can't use
the same language for 6th graders and 1st-year students. So there will be a
need for multiple explanations of the same concept.

email me if you want to continue discussion... i've got to go back to work
now...

_____

[1] e.g.
[http://minireference.com/miniref/lib/tpl/miniref/landings/im...](http://minireference.com/miniref/lib/tpl/miniref/landings/images/concept_map_light.png)

